
(Some of) the best technical talks of 2018, ranked algorithmically - yaj54
https://techyaks.com/all-all-tytop.html
======
yaj54
About the ranking algorithms:

"techyaks": Primarily uses signals from stories and comments on Hacker News,
with some youtube signals thrown in. This is effectively a "best talks
according to hacker news" ranking.

"wilsonscore": Wilson confidence intervals [0] from youtube likes and
dislikes. Previous discussion about this site when it had only the Wilson
score ranking:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17988464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17988464)

[0]: [https://www.evanmiller.org/how-not-to-sort-by-average-
rating...](https://www.evanmiller.org/how-not-to-sort-by-average-rating.html)

